# The Red and the Black



## Costas (Jan 21, 2013)

του Seth Ackerman. Ενδιαφέρον κείμενο. Αφού δείξει ότι, σύμφωνα με μελέτες, η ανωτερότητα του καπιταλισμού έναντι του κομουνισμού δεν ήταν στο μηχανισμό των τιμών έναντι του σχεδιασμού όσο στην οικονομική ελευθερία έναντι της οικονομικής ανελευθερίας (πράγμα που προσωπικά μ' άρεσε ιδιαίτερα, γιατί πιστεύω πως αυτή είναι το μεγάλο αμάρτημα του κομουνισμού), και αφού καταδείξει πόσο αφελείς είναι οι θεωρίες κατάργησης της αγοράς και του χρήματος και οικοδόμησης ενός "τελείως νέου" κοινωνικού συστήματος, και αφού τέλος αναδείξει την κεντρική αντινομία της σοσιαλδημοκρατικής μικτής οικονομίας, περνάει στη δική του, επίσης μικτή και σοσιαλδημοκρατικής καταγωγής πρόταση κοινωνικοποίησης του χρηματοπιστωτικού τομέα και των μεγάλων επιχειρήσεων με παράλληλη ύπαρξη αγοράς και κινήτρου προσωπικού κέρδους. Προτείνει δηλαδή κάτι που προϋποθέτει τους πραγματικούς Homini Sapientes και όχι ένα άλλο ανθρώπινο είδος που υπάρχει μόνο στη φαντασία των οραματιστών και στα ουκάζια των τυράννων.
Βέβαια μπορεί να σας φανεί εξίσου ανεφάρμοστο, αντιφατικό, μας τα' χουν ξαναπεί αυτά και δεν είναι τίποτα καινούργιο κλπ., και μπορεί και να 'ναι έτσι, αλλά τέλος πάντως νομίζω πως αξίζει το διάβασμα. (Jacobin -δεν περίμενα να το βρω σε επί τούτου άρθρο της liberal ΝΥΤ!)

Edit: Α, και να προσθέσω και μιαν απάντηση.


----------

